# AP



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

This is not a rant about AP, but registration there is a joke

Before I found this forum, tried to register there, but there are several fields about marine stuff, that I should update.* I never had SW tank - How in the world could I answer these?*

They removed my registartion -

"Unfortunately your registration at .::*AquariumPros.ca::. did not meet our membership requirements. Therefore your registration was delelted. The most likely reason would be registering with bogus data in the system/tank profile fields - ie. n/a or 0 or other nonsense. Please READ the stipulations and guidelines to register."*Sorry,
.::AquariumPros.ca

Do they assept members with no experince, or they just too big to care? The biggest problem , that there is no link for contact or support.l Any way this place is perfect and I am glad that I found it.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Honestly, AP is pretty much a dead forum. Not worth your trouble. The only thing most people go there is to check out what retailers are putting on sale/ specials like NAFB/ SUM. If you want to participate in marine forums for info and help go to canreef or other even bigger sites that are american.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Cypher said:


> Honestly, AP is pretty much a dead forum. Not worth your trouble. The only thing most people go there is to check out what retailers are putting on sale/ specials like NAFB/ SUM. If you want to participate in marine forums for info and help go to canreef or other even bigger sites that are american.


Thanks man. I am not going there under any circumstances after their "nice welcome"

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Even once you do get on their forums, they are well know for having really bad holier-than-thou cocky attitudes. And don't know how to take a joke either. There are like only two or three main posters, and they must not have a live beyond their aquariums as they take it way too seriously. 

+1 I only go there to check out latest sales, etc.

Go to reefcentral or something like that for a bigger and better community based around SW.

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

sig said:


> Thanks man. I am not going there under any circumstances after their "nice welcome"


I agree. I tried to register last week and it was ridiculous. Their intro on the Registration page is borderline RUDE!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

hahaha suckers (just kidding), you just have to know how to stretch the truth. i.e. adding a few years of experience etc. 

I found their application to be rediculous. GTAA for the win!!


----------



## rrobbiiee (Dec 4, 2010)

I think the main mod's title says it all: "Owner/Founder & Administrator...But You Can Call Me Poseidon", I'm sure if you referred to him as God he would get all warm and tingly inside...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I was considering looking that forum up. I wil not bother. been on Nano-reef.com as well.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol yes, it's the most ridiculous application I have seen...I'm not even how I was accepted back then. I didn't (still don't) have a saltwater tank running.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

ITS HORRIBLE>

EVERYTHING ABOUT IT,

I CANT BELIVE HOW POPULAR IT IS THO..

ITS garbage.

But i will be on, in the back ground deal hunting in teh classi,


----------

